# African-american noise-rockers/ gutter blues of taste slow pace guitar laden



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In the 50-65 time lapse what was slow like turtle bluesy , yet noisy as hell racket at it, but still awesome racket,,, slow pace, mean ,angry, spooky

The guitar laden in the red obscur noise-rocker, bluesmans that never made to radio , or could have once but were forgotten, and worship utter slowpace guitar laden grind.I want to hear your most, i like Howling Wolf , Pat Hare, but is there more like later on 60-65, something crazy and violent , not suitable for radio for the time reeking noise guitar modus operandi, johny watson space guitar come to mind but is there more, he defenetly had a sound here an instrumental behemot.


:tiphat:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

If you are asking about underrated bluesmen, there is RL Burnside


----------

